# TNE....Excellent!!!!



## Shane1974 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok....I am currently on my first cycle ever of Test C and became interested in TNE (Testosterone No Ester). I had a lot of guys tell me that maybe the compound would be a little much for a first timer....that it was a very powerful compound, only for seasoned users. That made me want to try it even more!!   Let me tell you guys...."Oh my God." I have pinned .5 ml preworkout and I was tore up! I lifted balls to the wall the first day. I lifted INTENSELY for 1.5 hours, and had to make myself leave the gym. This morning I pinned another .5 mg, and the same thing. I lifted way too long...couldn't get enough. My strength was up, and my libido is crazy. The oil has a weird smell to it....almost like benzocaine. I also am a little more sore than usual at the pin sites....the Test C I am using hasn't caused me any soreness. I know you should only use one compound for your first cycle.....but this is still Test...one compound! I also get a little "crash" kinda thing after 6-7 hours, where I get really sleepy and want to take a nap. So far, no itchy nips. I have read that Test Susp will convert to estro much quicker...so I am going to keep an eye on that. I am going to work my way up to 1 mg and keep you guys posted. My suggestion to all of you is if you like Test, go buy some TNE TODAY.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Tne....hoy shit, bro!!!!*

Im very interested in trying this out. Guess i will have to order some!

I do a couple of evening workouts - and that might avoid the crash. If i work out at 7:30pm what is the best time to inject?


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Tne....hoy shit, bro!!!!*



sfstud33 said:


> Im very interested in trying this out. Guess i will have to order some!
> 
> I do a couple of evening workouts - and that might avoid the crash. If i work out at 7:30pm what is the best time to inject?


I am finding 1 to 1.5 hrs preworkout, but I am still trying to get it dialed in. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## beasto (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad you having a good dance with the TNE so far  it's the most bad ass pre workout there is bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69nites (Sep 10, 2012)

One of these days ill work up the cajones to try this tren base I've got laying around.


----------



## BBE (Sep 10, 2012)

TNE is awesome.  If your gonna do it on a regular basis as in ED for a while, you should consider using slin pins for it.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmmmm, now yet another thing i have my eye on. There is no satisfaction in this game.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 11, 2012)

I skipped the TNE today, but tomorrow I am dosing .75 ml (75mg). I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 11, 2012)

69nites said:


> One of these days ill work up the cajones to try this tren base I've got laying around.



If I was single I'd be running the fuck out of tren base. I like my family and want to keep them around though. I think I would be a single fuck again if I ran tren base


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 11, 2012)

I really want to try TNE. I would assume due to the rapid increase in testosterone levels it makes you more susceptible to estrogen related side effects especially during long term use.


----------



## Jada (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice report on TNE


----------



## Yaya (Sep 12, 2012)

i know shane... as i have always said, the stuff is fuel.. It was hard for me to work out of heavy days once i was done with it. Love me TNE


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 12, 2012)

Here we go.....today I pinned .75 ml (75 mg) about 1.5 hours before workout and WOW! On the way to the gym I noticed that I was grinding my teeth and had incorporated a death grip on the steering wheel. Had one of the best workouts of my life. Today was shoulders day and everything felt incredibly light. Military presses went up 15 pounds (I am sure 6 weeks in of Test C can't be hurting), and shrugs felt like cotton. The other thing I notice about TNE is how quick I work through sets...it is almost like I could do one huge super set-very little fatigue. The stuff really makes libido unbearable, too. I had to wake up wifey this morning before work....had too. I felt like if I couldn't serve her, my head would simply explode. That is how the stuff makes you feel....a man on a mission with tunnel vision. Focused, bro. Still no estro sides...a little nipple itch this morning...but it went away. I will take a break tomorrow (Test C pin day), and Friday, you better get ready.....1 ml (100mg)!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 12, 2012)

Now u understand y Test S is the choice of athletes, it works quick, its in and out of their system....


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok....100 mg this morning. Teeth-grinding, death-gripping, aggressive, crazy shit! This time I got this since of adrenaline about 1 hour after the pin that I STILL FEEL RIGHT NOW! Went in and did legs and had one of the best workouts I have ever had. When I get done with squats, I always feel a hair bit nauseous. Not today, bro! 1 warm up set and 3 sets of 12 and I couldn't wait to get on the leg press. Fatigue was non-existent, and I felt like I could have lifted another 4 hours. I think, for me, this might be a little too much. Next week, I am going to run 75 mg on M,W,F, along with my usual Test C at 500 mg. I have noticed just a little bit of bloat in my stomach, but nothing major. No gyno symptons, and I have never, ever had such a high libido. Completely abnormal, dysfunctional sexual shit. I gained 3 pounds this week with no body fat increase...I think TNE helped with that. I'll keep you guys posted. Some of you have talked about snagging some for yourselves....let's keep this thread going with your experiences. Thanks-


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 14, 2012)

Watch you sodium intake bro. TNE typically does not cause water retention. If your sodium is in check consider upping your AI. 

Sounds like you found the golden key to back and legs day... and heavy days... and when you have a hot date nights....  

Respect,
Vette


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ordered mine and its on the way. I cant wait to try it for my evening workouts. Dont think i'll attempt it for a morning workout due to what the guys are saying about the aggression. I work at a bookstore so i cant be narky with the staff! They'll all quit on me!


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 14, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Ordered mine and its on the way. I cant wait to try it for my evening workouts. Dont think i'll attempt it for a morning workout due to what the guys are saying about the aggression. I work at a bookstore so i cant be narky with the staff! They'll all quit on me!



Great, my friend!! Post in this thread so we can see how it goes.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, so i tried a conservative dose of 50mg. I pinned at 6:30pm and was in the gym by 7:30pm. Firstly, there is a bit of PIP - it caught me by surprise, but it was gone within 60 seconds. The TNE didnt make me feel any different, until i started my workout. 

I had worked out in the morning - so this was really just a test run to workout legs and chest just to see how things rolled.

Squats

115 x 20 - warmups
135 x 20 - belted out as normal
185 x 20 - belted out - normally get tired around 15
225 x 20 - belted out - normally have to do 10 & 10. 

I did not try upping the weights, i dont want to aggravate my back - not that it was hurting, but it does get sore if form is not perfect.  The interesting thing was i didnt feel stronger, but i felt i had better endurance. 

It was the same on bench press. I did not go up in weight, but did more sets. Followed by dumbell presses - tore through them after the bench press which was a surprise. 

Dumbell Presses
45 x 10
45 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10

Each set was perfect considering i was at the end of my routine and would have normally been fatiguing. Also - this was after doing squats - normally i dont have anything left after squats. 

By the time i finished it was 9:00pm and i felt i could have gone on for another half hour. By 10pm i was in bed and got that other half hour workout. And the same this morning. So, right now, im feeling very worked out, and very happy. 

Im going to try 75mg next!


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 19, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Ok, so i tried a conservative dose of 50mg. I pinned at 6:30pm and was in the gym by 7:30pm. Firstly, there is a bit of PIP - it caught me by surprise, but it was gone within 60 seconds. The TNE didnt make me feel any different, until i started my workout.
> 
> I had worked out in the morning - so this was really just a test run to workout legs and chest just to see how things rolled.
> 
> ...



I love it!! That is the first thing I noticed. MAJOR improvement in endurance. Wait to you pin that 75 mg. And I get a little bite out of it as well.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok, yesterday i did 75mg (0.75 mill) in the left ventroglute. Easy shot, no pain. 

Workout was good, but not noticeably better than when i did a 50 mg (0.5ml). 

I was being conservative because i didn't want to end up with a raging temper, but i was pretty even and felt very good. The workout itself was an easy one, it was shoulders and shrugs night. Not the sort of workout that needed a shot of TNE, but the point was more to try out TNE and see how it feels. 

Im going to try 1cc - 100mg next. Next tuesday night is squatts - so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Ok, yesterday i did 75mg (0.75 mill) in the left ventroglute. Easy shot, no pain.
> 
> Workout was good, but not noticeably better than when i did a 50 mg (0.5ml).
> 
> ...



You're judging the increased dose based on a pussy workout.  Try 75 and do legs. That aggression comes when your CNS decides it needs it.  

What's with the VG? Be a man and stick that shit in your pecs like me lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2012)

^^^ not saying you're a pussy, just working delts is easy!


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> ^^^ not saying you're a pussy, just working delts is easy!



I don't know, bro...you can make shoulders tough. Clean and Press, Military Press, 315 lb shrugs....I have seen pussies in the gym make squats look easy. And we all know if squats are easy, you ain't doing them right! And while I must admit that I didn't notice a HUGE difference between 50 mg and 75 mg......100 mg was like day and night. Death grip, grinding teeth, sweating like a pig, aggression, and not giving a fuck. Hoping someone would ATTEMPT to grab my bench.  And 100 mg gives me this dark, dirty, dysfunctional libido thing that I have NEVER gotten before.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey pob you are probably right. It was a pussy choice but I normally only do evening workouts twice a week. My others are all mornings. I didn't want to do TNE for a morning workout incase I'm a temperamental ass for the rest of the day. I shoulda tried something harder!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 22, 2012)

Great log - in for the ride


----------



## Jada (Sep 22, 2012)

Great thread man!!!


----------



## Bevo (Sep 23, 2012)

i aswell am interested in other stories


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Sep 23, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> I pinned at 6:30pm and was in the gym by 7:30pm. QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Bro, pinning that late were you able to sleep ok?


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 23, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> sfstud33 said:
> 
> 
> > I pinned at 6:30pm and was in the gym by 7:30pm. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 6, 2012)

I just ordered mine cant wait


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 8, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> I just ordered mine cant wait



Try it out and post in this thread. Tell us how it worked for you, bro.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

What lab y'all running that makes this? (Can I ask lab name if not ill take down)


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 9, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> What lab y'all running that makes this? (Can I ask lab name if not ill take down)



You can ask....but I am using a private lab.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

It doesn't have that guaiacol in it does it?


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet! Im in this one for the ride.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 10, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> It doesn't have that guaiacol in it does it?




All the TNE ive seen always had been mixed with guaiacol.. damn i love that smell!!


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

Thought there was way to do it suspension without using guaiacol...since its toxic...


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine has it.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 10, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Thought there was way to do it suspension without using guaiacol...since its toxic...




never knew it was toxic.. the only other suspension i know of is water based which is acutally "test suspension"


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

Ya it can make u hyperactive and tachycardic... Makes ya wonder if its that or test working...causes organ damage...test suspension would do same info as tne right?


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 10, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Thought there was way to do it suspension without using guaiacol...since its toxic...



Here is some math for you.

Guaiacol has been shown to be toxic at 6.25 micoliters per 40 grams. Convert that, and you get .07 mL per pound. I weight 240 pounds, so  I would need to inject 17 mL of pure guaiacol for it to be toxic. My source uses 5% in a 10 mL vial, so that gives .5 mL of guaiacol in one vial. I would need to inject over 30 vials at once for it to be toxic.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 10, 2012)

cousin shane busting out the math.. MR.WiZarD


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, now I want it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 10, 2012)

Big Pharma has used Guaiacol for years without any issues.  Anything in excess can be toxic, like donuts, candy, porn, butt sex and so on.....




Christosterone said:


> Thought there was way to do it suspension without using guaiacol...since its toxic...


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 10, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> Big Pharma has used Guaiacol for years without any issues.  Anything in excess can be toxic, like donuts, candy, *porn,* butt sex and so on.....



I beg to differ!


----------

